# New site for painting techniques



## Uruk-Hai

I just found a great site with all sorts of painting techniques. It's the Hirst Arts Fantasy Architecture site and is meant for miniature war-gaming but many of the techniques could be scaled up for home haunting. The various tips for painting castle or stone walls could be applied to dungeon wall sections, bottomless pit props, tombstones & crypts, etc. The site covers painting, dry-brushing, colour washes & highlights. Also, if you get into some of the individual projects they cover simulating wood and other textures. There is even a section on building a Gothic Graveyard which would be perfect for anyone who likes the Spookytown or Halloween Village set-ups.

Here are the links...

Castle Walls (Gray)
http://www.hirstarts.com/painting/painting1.html

Stone Walls (Earth Tones)
http://www.hirstarts.com/painting/painting2.html

Stone Walls (Antiquing Method)
http://www.hirstarts.com/painting/painting3.html

Spray Painting
http://www.hirstarts.com/painting/painting4.html

Cavern Floors
http://www.hirstarts.com/painting/painting6.html

Wood Floors (or walls)
http://www.hirstarts.com/fieldstone/fieldstone.html#painting

Gothic Grave Yard
http://www.hirstarts.com/grave/grave.html


----------



## slightlymad

Cool Thanks


----------



## Lauriebeast

Those are great links, thanks for posting them.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

I like the gothic graveyard. Makes me want to get that. 
Thanks for the links. The painting tips are useful.


----------



## dionicia

These are so cool.

Thank you for the links.


----------



## Ravenscroft

I would need a pretty darn big hairdryer to warp my fences.


----------



## gungirlk

Good tips, especially priming foam for Spray paint.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

Great links. Thanks so much for sharing.


----------

